# Mabel is on day 145! *DELIVERED TRIPLETS*



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So I definitely think our doe Mabel settled on her first breeding! If it was the 2nd than she would be kidding the same time as our other two and she seems to have more udder development and her pooch is getting pretty swollen. She also has more baby movement than the other two. I'm always feeling little nudges when I touch her side, and today while visiting them I saw and small bump sticking out. So sweet!!! Call me crazy but I actually have talked to the little baby! I said "perhaps after you have made your big entrance to the world and have had your first meal, you and me will cuddle up on the couch and watch Spongebob Squarepants" :laugh: I know I'm really strange :scratch: :laugh: Anyway, she's due in about 3 and 1/2 weeks and I'm SOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!! I think she's going to have :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: ! Think pinK!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 117!*

I dont think your strange because I am doing the same thing. Mine is due april 14th. It seems like the more I talk the more it kicks of course it could be the grain its mama is eatting. Lol! I am thinking twins on mine she had triplets the first time. Keep us up to date.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Mabel is on day 117!*

Wishing you a happy and healthy kidding.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mabel is on day 117!*

Don't worry I was singing to mine the other AM told the babies time to get up! Lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 117!*

I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who talks to the unborn babies :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mabel is on day 117!*

:laugh: lol! My little sister was with me and told I was messed up! lol!when my little sister told my dad He gave me a weird look! lol!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 117!*

We NEED pictures of this preggo girl!! lol
Hope she throws you :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 117!*

She's only got about 2 weeks left! :leap: :leap: Her head smells pretty bucky and her udder is starting to get bigger. So guess who's excited!  :laugh:I'm going to trim up around her tail/udder/legs in a few days and will post pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mabel is on day 117!*

Getting closer..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 117!*

:laugh: I always say talk to Eclair's babies, too.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 117!*

She's on day 132 today!!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

Here are some pics I took of her today  I can't wait to see her udder filled up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

Looking good! Cant wait to see what she has for you!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

Lookin' good! :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

Thanks! Only 10 days left (based on 145 days)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

Any updates?!?!?!?!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

Can't wait to see what she has! Thinking pink!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

 I miscalculated her due date and she's not due till 4/9! Drat!!!!! Oh well :roll: She's doing good though, but it really sick of being preggy


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

Now you know the weather is going to be COLD here tomorrow, so watch for that change and what it can do to those goats.

She looks like she is getting pretty loose, and looks adorable.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

only a few more days!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

Hang in there Mabel! Hang in there Riley! It won't be long now! :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

Mabel's on day 140 today!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: I ordered some more nipples from Hoegger's this morning and got the big tub out of the hay loft today (we use the tub to put the kids in during the birth so that she can't see the babies while I clean them up) and will rake out the kidding stall tomorrow when my mom gets some straw. I'm soooooo ready! :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

You must be so excited!! I can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

Thanks  Her ligs are still obviously there but are starting to soften a little!! Wahoo! I think she'll have twins, a buck and a doe  Here's a pic of her taken this morning  I'm sooo excited! :clap:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

4 days left......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

She's looking good!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

Thanks


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

Three days left.........


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

Day 144 today!!!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: Her ligs are still firm but she's really been keeping to herself. We have two goat pens that are connected to eachother (one is privacy fence and the other is made out of no climb wire) and she was laying in the corner of the privacy fence all by herself while all the others were in the feeder eating. :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

Getting closer!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

She's one day overdue!!!! We need an UPDATE!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**



thegoatgirl said:


> She's one day overdue!!!! We need an UPDATE!!!!!!!


Agreed!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

No kids yet... She still has lots of ligs so I don't think she'll go today either  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

 I hope she goes tomorrow for you.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

Me too. I'm going to have to lay down with a wet rag on my head of she does not go soon!!!!! :hair: :hair: :hair: :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

lol! just tell her not to kid until you get back then drive the car down the road and walk back and you will have little babies on the way! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

I think she may have settled her 2nd breeding date (she came into heat on the same day our other two did, about two weeks after the first breeding) so if that's the case than she's on day 142 today. Huh! :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

:hug: So sorry to hear that! must be driving you CRAZY! :hair:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

:sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

:hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

Her ligs are gone, udder is full and she's in early labor :leap: Her ligs were SUPER soft at 10:00 PM and totally gone by midnight. I'm sooooo excited!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

YAY!!! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mabel is on day 133! *new pics**

 :leap: Can't wait to see what you get! Thinking PINK!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 145! LIGS GONE!*

:whatgoat: :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 145! LIGS GONE!*

She had a pretty strong contraction when I was checking on her. I'm guessing she'll kid around 2:00 or 3:00


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mabel is on day 145! LIGS GONE!*

YAY!!!! Keep us Posted!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Mabel is on day 145! LIGS GONE!*

Any news yet???
:wave:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mabel is on day 145! LIGS GONE!*


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 145! LIGS GONE!*

MUCH stronger contractions now and way more frequent!!! :leap:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 145! LIGS GONE!*

:stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel is on day 145! LIGS GONE!*

Mabel just delivered triplets! :stars: She had :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: ! The buckling is chamiosee with a little white and brown eyes, the 1st doeling is chamoisee with a white overlay and blue eyes, she is soo super cute! And the last doeling is a dark buckskin with blue eyes. All are doing great and took to the bottle like ol pros  Mabel is also doing great and hasn't even noticed that her kids are gone which is good. I'll post pics in a bit


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful.....congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I NEED pics! lol! But congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics! THey sound Soooo Cute!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They sound super cute! Great job Mable!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some pics


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Awww......So cute! Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh geez, they are just too cute!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

HEHEHEHE........soooo cute!! I love babies!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Sa-Weet! How cute are they!!! Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Riley ~ They are so beautiful!  

How is your other doe? Getting closer? Maybe today?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, "Peach" is in labor, she should kid anytime  Thanks!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats! They're too cute!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations :leap: :leap:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

They look great! Congradulations :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! They are already bouncing everywere! I can't count how many wipeouts they have had on the wood floor, but it never seems to stop them from trying to play


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thet are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...way too cute!!  Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks!


 :thumb: :thumbup:


----------

